# Where To Get 18650 Batteries In Pta



## arshad

yo guys im looking for a 30a and up 18650 battery in pta know where i can get 1 from pref efest mnke or sony would like a sony as first option


----------



## bones

Check eciggies out

https://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-Batteries

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

You can also check out nitecoresa.co.za. They sell the batteries and intelligent chargers


----------



## devdev

This thread belongs in 'Who Has Stock Forum' - Otherwise the retailers themselves are not allowed to answer this question.

O/P - I have moved the thread. I think that @Silverbear (eciggies) or @Derick & @Melinda (Skyblue Vaping) should be able to assist you.


----------



## Melinda

yay!! 

Hi There @arshad we do have stock, and are in Centurion 

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Melinda said:


> yay!!
> 
> Hi There @arshad we do have stock, and are in Centurion
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Batteries


 
If only you had 18500s....


----------



## Silverbear

@arshad , eciggies has the Panasonic 18650 in stock, we are in Moreleta Park if you want to pick or we can deliver next day.

See eciggies.co.za


----------



## Derick

devdev said:


> If only you had 18500s....


Ha, isn't that just the luck - when we ordered batteries the sales woman from efest asked if we don't want 18500's - and we said 'hmm, no'

Oh well, next time we order, we will get some


----------



## devdev

Derick said:


> Ha, isn't that just the luck - when we ordered batteries the sales woman from efest asked if we don't want 18500's - and we said 'hmm, no'
> 
> Oh well, next time we order, we will get some


Thanks guys - don't order on my account  I just need two for an incoming Reo mini, I will be getting from oupa I think. My sources tell me he has in stock


----------



## Silverbear

My apologies @arshad , should have read your post more clearly, unfortunately the Panasonic only has 10amp discharge rate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

Spoke to Walter today he has got Sony VTC 4 18650 in stock, reaqdy to purchase.


----------



## Silver

Silverbear said:


> My apologies @arshad , should have read your post more clearly, unfortunately the Panasonic only has 10amp discharge rate.



Hi @Silverbear , are those the green 3400 mah Panasonics you talking about?
If so, i thought they were far less than 10 amps?


----------



## Silverbear

@Silver , according to the site I checked and confirmed with, they are 10Amp.


----------



## Silver

Silverbear said:


> @Silver , according to the site I checked and confirmed with, they are 10Amp.


 
Are you talking about the Green Panasonic 3400 mah batteries - NCR 18650B ?
lets just make sure we are talking about the same battery first


----------

